# Tide Pool Tank?



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
I am moving to California (Arcata, in fact) for college, and I am wanting to set up a tide pool tank! I would collect just a few (i dont really want a stocked tank) because the setup is more of the goal and supporting a few interesting tide pool specimens is to keep me going. I am going to use a 30gal-Long tank and fill it with a max of 10 gal (because of the 10gal limit). I have researched a bit so far that says I only really need a few inches of water so it should be fine. 
I have never ever owned saltwater so keep in mind that I am a complete noob in this feild.
So how should I go about doing this?
Has anyone done this before?
Would I need to recreate the tides for the specimens?
And anything else you can tell me would be fab!
THANK YOU


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

tidal pool tanks are neato... however, be prepared to drop some serious dough on a chillar... the tank would also do best if it were plumbed with a sump below it and a skimmer... also ALWAYS check your local LAWS to see if you can even collect where you live.


----------



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

I checked the laws and sure enough its illegal to collect unless you are conducting research and have all this stuff filled out. The more I thought about it the more I agreed, there is no way I could even compare to replicating the ocean so I will just let them be


----------

